# Feeling hopeless



## kking88 (Mar 31, 2015)

Doctors have told me that they're are many out there like me, but I look around me and it seems everyone's digestion is just fine. So I'd like to see if anyone has symptoms like me...

First of all, I'm a 22 year old female. I've had stomach problems my entire life. When I was younger I wouldn't go to the bathroom often, and when I did it was painful. I'd be on the toilet for a good fifteen or so minutes in enormous pain while I slowly passed a lot of thin/yellow stool. In late high school I experienced for the first time absolutely crippling, shooting gas pains. I couldn't even stand up. The only way to relieve the pain was to lie down, and I ended up missing a lot of school that year. That continued into college.

Before a couple weeks ago (when I started beginning my mornings with oatmeal) I could probably count on my hands how many "normal" BMs I had had. My movements are either one of the following: a few small and thin stools, pieces (and I mean PIECES), rocks, or this painful large volume of thin yellow stool I mentioned before. Since I started a gluten-free diet and added more fiber to my diet, I've seen the size of my stools increase. They look a bit more normal, that is. HOWEVER, I struggle immensely with incomplete emptying. Three minutes after this "normal" BM, my belly is swelling again and I'm producing gas. When I try to go to the bathroom again, I get a few tiny, tiny, pieces. The rest of the day I've got a distended belly and am discreetly trying to pass a lot of gas. The amount of gas I produce is extremely embarrassing, and it's everyday. As a 22 year old girl, my constantly distended belly drives me crazy too. I feel like I look overweight when I'm really petite.

Is anyone else experiencing this? I know a lot of people suffer from IBS, but I feel like the only one in the world. I've got a boyfriend and I'm too embarrassed to spend the night at his place because of my gas. I don't enjoy time out with friends, and I worry all the time at work. I've become entirely pessimistic. Does anyone else think our lives are just going to completely suck forever?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

While my symptoms are not that similar to yours I completely get where you're coming from, as will everyone else here. You're life most certainly doesn't have to suck though. I know it's a lot easier said than done, but things might be better for you if you accepted and embraced yourself a bit.

Has your boyfriend commented on your gas? Or been insensitive about it? Does he even know the extent of your issues? For better or for worse this is a part of who you are, and he will either accept it or not accept it. If he doesn't, than as wonderful as he might be he probably isn't the right person for you. If he is willing to accept it than you have been denying yourself what could potentially be a lot of good times and intimate moments for no good reason.

I feel very strongly about being honest and up front about my issues. My reward for that is to be surrounded by people who have accepted it and are very understanding with me. My girlfriend looks after me and takes care of me like she's getting paid to do it. My friends never badger me about going out or doing things. I get an invite, and if I have to decline they leave it alone. I could go on and on.

If I was dating a wonderful woman who's company I enjoyed, putting up with some gas just wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree with AlanZ, you have to tell the people around you. And tell your boyfriend about the gas. He may even help you laugh about it. Better to get them out than hold them in. I find laying down for a few minutes helps me get the gas out, so I just say I'm going to lay down for a few minutes which is code to my boyfriend for I have gas and need to fart. If he is the right guy and really loves you, then he will see past your very real medical issues. You gotta laugh about it because holding them in only makes everything worse!


----------

